# Rough Riding Tractor



## Moo Farms (Jun 16, 2021)

I recently sold my 1998 John Deere 6410 - 2 wheel drive and purchased a 2017 6130M John Deere 4 wheel drive tractor.. I am very happy with the power and features on the new tractor. 

STRICKLY A HAY TRACTOR. Mow, Rake, Bale, Haul

My problem is it is very rough riding. It is my first 4 wheel drive tractor and I don't know if this condition is normal. I have not needed to engage the 4 wheel drive yet.

Driving through fields I have worked for years I can hardly stay in the seat at 5 mph. Im used to running faster than that. Running down the road with the JD 568 Baler I cant go over 20mph or it starts bucking/ same way with mow/cond.

There are no weights on this tractor. Should I add some. ANY IDEAS


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Tire pressure correct? Loaded tires might smooth it out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT
Ditto on checking tire pressures


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I fill all tires to the max with water then try to run as low of pressure as the tires can stand. This makes them ride much better unless it's a loader tractor then you have to have a lot of pressure up front to carry the load which will sometimes make them hop.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What size are the tires and what is the pressure in them? My attitude toward baling tractor tires anymore is to go toward oversize tires running at lower pressures.


----------



## Moo Farms (Jun 16, 2021)

I checked the Air PSI on this tractor and all 4 tires were at 26 PSI. I set them down to 20 PSI and will give that a try.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

While you are at it, lower the rears to 15 PSI.

You could go lower than 20 front and 15 rear but try that for now.

Roger


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Others will disagree but some of it is the reality of a 4wd tractor. I agree with filling with fluid and running LOW pressure. As long as you are just pulling and not lifting I think you could go closer to 10 psi.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ya, its gonna ride like a brick at 26 PSI. I have found that 15 PSI is kind of the the magic point where tractor tires start to ride really nice. It depends on the tire of course. And don’t run under inflated for the tire load. That will shorten tire life noticeably. 

I would not agree with putting fluid in the tires. That reduces the air space and make the tire behave like it is a much smaller tire; when the tire hits a bump or hole the pressure of the air in the tire will spike much more sharply than an un filled tire. Adding iron wheel weights will help.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a 6115M and it’s probably the best riding tractor we have on the farm. I don’t really know what the rear tire pressure is but the tires bulge out a bit where they make ground contact. Tire pressure is your enemy in this story.


----------

